# Suzuki Vinson 500



## mr.coonas48 (Feb 1, 2006)

I AM LOOKING AT GETTING THE SUZUKI VINSON 500 5-SPEED. HAS ANYONE EXPERIENCED WITH THIS ATV. PLEASE ADVICE.:corkysm55


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I don't have one, but I looked at them before I purchased my Brute Force. I don't think you can go wrong, plenty of power etc. Suzuki's racks are a little small compared to some others, but just depends on how it will be used...the racks are still useable ofcourse. I think the 5 speed version is better than the auto in that model...plus it's a better value. I eliminated it from contention because I wanted a locker in the front (I think or maybe the auto didn't have low range, can't remember)


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Give http://www.atvnation.com/forum/ a try. There's lots of information on that site. That site will give you information overload, you'll find that it's easier to name a baby than it is to outfit your atv purchase. :lol:


----------



## skinne (Dec 20, 2000)

dont know if its to late to help you out or not but i have a 02 vinson automatic and have had no problems with at all. i plow a 300 drive way with no loss of power. ive hauled log and bait and have always had the power there for anything i need. 1 thing i can say for any suzuki i have owned is they are cold blooded and take a few minutes to warm up when they are cold ( this is my 3rd suzuki) down falls i have found the oil filter is a pain to get at so is the spark plug and i wished it had a railing around the rear rack. i have test road the 5speed at the shop where i bought mine and liked it but i hate getting cold wet feet if im in the water and have to downshift.


----------



## gus996r.i (9 mo ago)

I have a new to me 2006 500cc Vinson.. it needs a few things, front wheel bearings ( common problem) & ball joints.. I plan on repairs soon. It's still rideable. While it lacks a front locker, it does slip, so 1 side or the other spins. As for power? Low range it's a tractor.. I haven't forded streams, & I'm too old to play in mud puddles, but it does all I need, hunting, fishing, farming.. very well built & dependable. My old quad is a Bayou 300.. the Suzuki is WAY bigger & stout


----------

